# new deck or paver patio



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*PAVER PATIO is the best*

I faced similar decision in the past and end up going for PAVER patio although it has not been materialized yet.... but I think this is the way to go if it is not too many steps... in your case... 4 or 5 step is not... you can use longer tread and landing etc. to make steps look nice... there are so many design you can go with....

for Deck... I don't like the fact that it requires maintenance and it's look will kind of look worse and worse over time.... whereas Paver patio looks are almost not changed much over time.... and there are so many variaty of design you can go with.....


----------



## meth (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks - I am certainly leaning towards the paver option - I know I need to do some homework regarding costs, etc - however any idea of the estimated s/f costs of pavers installed? I have 400-450 s/f.

I will end up putting the composite on my front porch and leave the back for pavers


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*cost in Toronto*



meth said:


> Thanks - I am certainly leaning towards the paver option - I know I need to do some homework regarding costs, etc - however any idea of the estimated s/f costs of pavers installed? I have 400-450 s/f.
> 
> I will end up putting the composite on my front porch and leave the back for pavers


cost in Toronto would range from $4500 to $5500 I would think base on the quote experience I got from two different contractors...

the one I had is $10 per sq. ft approx which I heard is a really good deal... but don't know if he will have time to do mine because he promise to start after 10 days and I kind of wait and see....


----------



## meth (Apr 22, 2008)

10.00 per s/f seems pretty fair, I was guessing it would be in the $16-$18 range, if I can find someone for that price I would do it immediately.


----------



## ACan (May 24, 2008)

*fire pit*

You can also add some decorative material for your deck.
go and visit http://www.exteriorguide.com/Solar-Lights.html


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

I would go with a patio -- it gives you many more landscaping options for making the patio blend in with the surrounding yard. The steps could be wide steps that helps make that change in grade more seamless. We did a (real) brick patio for about $12 per square foot. Good luck!


----------



## eric890 (May 25, 2008)

Yeah I think that the patio option would be the preferable choice if you're looking for something low maintenance. I redid mine about five years ago and it came out to about $10 a square foot so it wasn't bad at all.


----------

